# admin tool für oracle datenbank - freeware



## qwertz1234 (2. Aug 2008)

hallo,

ich suche ein tool um eine oracle datenbank zu admnistrieren (tabellen erstenn, user anlegen usw.). es sollte freeware sein. ich hab versucht selbst ml zu goole doch ich finde kein kosteloses tool. kenn ihr eines? bestimmt oder!!

ich bitte um hilfe.

vielen dank!
grüße


----------



## musiKk (2. Aug 2008)

SQuirreL


----------



## Guest (2. Aug 2008)

Oracle SQL Developer ist frei erhältlich.
Aber die 180$ für PLSQL Developer sind gut investiert. Es gibt nichts besseres.


----------



## GilbertGrape (4. Aug 2008)

Ich benutze auch den SQL Developer, den es ja direkt von Oracle gibt


----------



## DP (4. Aug 2008)

toad


----------



## thE_29 (4. Aug 2008)

Für privaten Zweck ist das AquaDataStudio ideal! (kann sogar einen Haufen anderer Datenbanken)


----------



## Vikinglike (11. Aug 2008)

Probier mal den Omega SQL Expert aus 
 

Gibts als Testversion für 60 Tage zum Download. 
Danach zwar auch nicht kostenlos, aber günstig und das Geld ist ebenfalls gut investiert.   :applaus:


----------



## foobar (11. Aug 2008)

Ich nutze das hier http://www.eclipse.org/datatools/ bzw. die MyEclipse Version. DTP ist zwar nicht so mächtig wie beispielsweise Toad, dafür kann man aber alles aus Eclipse heraus machen.


----------

